# Spots around Houston, TX



## billtx

Okay, my son and I want to go fishing. We used to go to the pay per pound pond off 290 but now that is not an option.  
I want to know of any good spots around here. I live near Channelview and am willing to drive almost anywhere. It doesn't have to be pay per pound but am willing to go to those places also. If anyone knows any good spots at Lake Houston, I would like to go there.


----------



## Red3Fish

*Sheldon Resevoir*

Sheldon Resevoir is just around the corner from you...and free. I assume you mean fishing from the bank, and you dont have a boat. I never have fished it for catfish, but have heard of others doing well on them there.

Later
R3F


----------



## billtx

You know, I have considered Sheldon Resevoir. I have found some good tips on Lake Houston as well. Do you know of any pay per pound places? My wife like to fish but is not an adventureous angler. She likes to know she is going to get something... Some people have no patience... lol.


----------



## FISHNNUTT

check your pm box


----------



## fangard

Just got back from Peckham Park in Katy. Caught a ton of small perch. Perfect for my 5 year old. I also see people pulling catfish out. Opposite side of town for you but may be an option.

We also have a lot of fun fishing the waterways of The Woodlands. Some areas are catch and release, but we catch a ton of sunfish and some 1-2 pound bass off worms.

There is a pay to fish pond out in Richmond/Rosenberg.

Take care,

fangard


----------



## subseacarnage

If you head down to Barrett through Highlands on fm2100 and turn right in Barrett. There is a place down on the left called the lucky spot. I think that road is 1842. They are pay by the pound. Very good quality fish too.


----------



## billtx

Could it be 1942? is it near hwy 90?


----------



## Fishin' Soldier

Sheldon resovoir can you fish it with boat, kayak? How deep is it?


----------



## "Spanish Fly"

watch out for the gators at the Resevoir!!! 
BTW, i live in sheldon/channelview area too. i live right behind CE King high school. 
OH YEAH, there is a park off mercury dr that dead ends right past Furr high school called Hermann Brown park. there is a hidden pond there that they city had reported that they stock but don't know if that is true or not or how often. might be a nice spot to take a kid, i have been thinking of taking mine there.


----------



## billtx

spot light fisherman said:


> watch out for the gators at the Resevoir!!!


Yeah, that is one of the reasons I haven't gone there. 
Herman Brown park... hmmm... I will have to check that one out. 
I live off of Uvalde by Cici's Pizza. Mine isn't exactly a "kid". He is 14. But it is nice knowing that he still wants to go fishing with Dad. 

I will check out the park.

BTW... subseacarnage, I went to check out the "Lucky Spot" and went all the way to mont belvue on 1942 and didnt see anything.


----------



## BIG JIMMIE

*lucky spot*

i drove out there it is on1942 you have to turn on a street named krampota it is easy to miss you might try map quest, it has a crosby address i found a telephone # 281-421-5590. hope this helps.


----------



## billtx

Well, my son and I went fishing today. We started out at this little fishing hole we found inside eisenhower park. It sucked. (there was even a warning that it sucked on the wall of the porta potty wall. Shoulda checked there first! lol)
Then I got adventurous and we actually found the "Lucky Spot" out in Crosby. If it had not been for Big Jimmie giving me the street name, I never would have found it. Thanks Jimmie! We had a blast. The fish is 3.50 a pound if you have them fillet it for you so we limited ourselve to about 2 fish each. But it was still fun.


----------



## billtx

Does anyone know how to get to the dam at lake houston?


----------



## "Spanish Fly"

you use to be able to park at eisenhower park and walk to the dam back in the late 80's-early 90's and now i think the only way to get there is by boat, i think.


----------



## billtx

spot light fisherman said:


> you use to be able to park at eisenhower park and walk to the dam back in the late 80's-early 90's and now i think the only way to get there is by boat, i think.


Well that sucks. I guess if I get a wild hair one day I will try to get to it. Thanks.


----------



## rebelangler

to get to the dam you need a boat..
eisenhour park is very tricky to fish but when you figure it out there are some very and mean very large fish in it..( i have seen 50+ lbs cats and 6-10 lbs bass caught out of there..
i am not one for pay by the pound places so i cant tell you anything about the lucky spot..
the sheldon resevior is a good spot to fish in certain areas and yes watch out for gators because there is a ton of them..its deepest spot is about 10 ft and most of it is around 3-5...fish the boat ramp near the shore in the early evening with live shad or small perch wich you can cast net at the ramp when the lillies arent bad... you can use a kayak,canoe,or boat but no motor over 9.9 may be used..if you have a boat with a big motor it is ok just dont use the motor..use the trolling motor..throw pumpkinseed bushhogs and bushhogjr's into the grass along the shoreline for best results for bass...

there is a place off 2100 called bass hole lakes that has good fishing and you pay for entry not by the pound..you can even rent boats and trolling motors..bass are c&r but there are nice cats you can keep all you want (within regs)..

also you can go to wallisville rd east past sheldon towards rio villa..down the hill and over the little bridge and there is a trail to the right...go to the end and fish off the right side and you will catch almost anything...shrimp and shad are the best baits...reds,cats,bass,perch,croakers,flounder,gar...friend caught a 42 lbs cat a few weeks ago and i caught 2 slot reds a few weeks ago as well...

hope this helps...

brian


----------



## billtx

That is great! I will definitely check those spots out. Especially the one off Wallisville since it is so close to my house. Who knows, maybe we'll run into each other there. Thanks again!


----------



## billtx

Where on 2100 is the Bass Hole Lakes located? I don't recall ever seeing it.


----------



## rebelangler

go hwy 90 east to 2100..turn right and head south it is down a few miles on the right..it is actually behind a racetrack down there


----------



## "Spanish Fly"

billtx said:


> Where on 2100 is the Bass Hole Lakes located? I don't recall ever seeing it.


yeah i would like to know that too. i might go there tomorrow. is there a website? how much for a boat rental?


----------



## "Spanish Fly"

rebelangler said:


> go hwy 90 east to 2100..turn right and head south it is down a few miles on the right..it is actually behind a racetrack down there


i think i know the area you are talking about. i live one exit before hwy 90. you said go 2100 which is in crosby then turn right going back towards baytown. the area between crosby and baytown is called "barret station"


----------



## billtx

spot light fisherman said:


> yeah i would like to know that too. i might go there tomorrow. is there a website? how much for a boat rental?


Yeah, I wanna know that info too. Thanks for the tip!


----------



## rebelangler

it is actually past barret..


----------



## rebelangler

where do you live spot light?


----------



## billtx

Do you know how much the boat rentals and stuff are?


----------



## rebelangler

no sir..i dont think it is much maybe 10.00 or so its been a while since i have been there..they have a few diff ponds and there are some big bass and cats in them


----------



## "Spanish Fly"

i live right where CE King is off tidwell/beltway right before hwy 90

as for the bass hole lake, i may just drive by and see if anything is still there. my little girl has been begging me to take her fishing and we were suppose to go to the beach front today but i got too lazy. we just decided to drive by sheldon reservior and my eisenhower park but it closed at 7:00. 

thanks again for sharing your info and will check it out tomorrow.


----------



## rebelangler

the phone number is 281 426 fish


----------



## rebelangler

ok i live over behind the hawg stop off sheldon and garrett


----------



## rebelangler

*Bass Hole Lakes* 
I visited Bass Hole Lakes, in Highlands, yesterday. I would consider this a safer place to go than other places I have fished. The gravel road that leads to there also goes all the way down to the San Jacinto River, with a boat ramp. The ramp is $5.00 for 2 people and $2.50 for each additional person.

The lake's waters looks very good and (I was told) are stocked with bass, crappie, perch and catfish.

The lady told me they have a new owner, prices have changed and they are trying to get a website going. The adult price to bank fish is $15, Under 12 is $10. Then, camping is $5.00 per person extra. There are big, covered picnic tables located at different spots along one side of the lakes.

They also have boat rentals for $25 and only electric motors are allowed in the lakes.

Plus, Fishing License are not required on private lakes or ponds. But, $15 to fish "the bank" should be a guaranteed catch, Right?

i pulled this off another forum


----------



## billtx

Great! Thanks!


----------



## "Spanish Fly"

i live right where CE King is off tidwell/beltway right before hwy 90. 

thanks again for sharing. time to take the kid fishing

BTW, do they sell bait there for the kiddos?


----------



## rebelangler

i dont think so...there is a place that sells live bait off pineland next to the sheldon reseviour...

like i said earlier it has been awhile maybe 2 years since i have been there...hopefully it is still open...i would call first to make sure


----------



## "Spanish Fly"

well i'll just pass by and see whats out there anyway. no biggie if it is closed down. just head over to sheldon reservior if i have to


----------



## billtx

spot light fisherman said:


> well i'll just pass by and see whats out there anyway. no biggie if it is closed down. just head over to sheldon reservior if i have to


Let us know if you go out there and if it is still open.


----------



## fish_eater

has anyone even consider fayette county lake. lots of fish and you can also swim. has a park.


----------



## billtx

Where is it?


----------



## "Spanish Fly"

Bass Hole lakes looks to be closed down. so we took off to the ponds right next to sheldon reservior. pretty nice little park and is great for kids plus it's free! this was taken today. kids are garanteed to catch all the bluegill/sunfish they want but everything is catch and release which is what we do anyway. saw some big bass in there too but they were just hanging out not biting anything presented to them although when i threw a bluegill back into the water, the bass engulfed the whole thing.


----------



## Red3Fish

*Fayetteville ....*

Just west of Fayetteville Texas. 1 1/2 hrs west of Katy Tx. I-10 west to Columbus, then 71 North at Columbus to 155..take a right on 155 to Fayetteville, then left when 155 deadends in Fayetteville go 5 or 6 miles to the lake on left. Mapquest Fayetteville.....I think the road numbers are correct, might be wrong. From Channelview prolly add another 45 mins. to the 1 1/2 hrs IF your not going in peak traffic times!!

After I came in from a trip there, watched 2 guys fishing on the little pier, and in the time it took to drink a cool one, they caught 2 catfish and a bass on waterdogs fished on the bottom.

Good Fishing
Later
R3F


----------



## billtx

Spotlight, I have been to that park. It is a nice place. I usually eat what I catch so I didn't really like that aspect. Too bad about the bass hole. 

Red3Fish, it sounds like a nice place. Kind of a bit of a drive, I may check it out one weekend. I have a 3 day weekend coming up so I may try it then.


----------



## "Spanish Fly"

saw some people fishing off the boat ramp at the reservior that had caught a few small bass.


----------



## billtx

I may take my nephew out fishing on Saturday. Probably take him to the Lucky Spot.


----------



## Te.jas.on

Herman Brown Park, which was mentioned a while back on this thread, is a pretty cool place to go. I haven't been in probably 4 or 5 years, but I used to go out there pretty much every day before or after work (worked about 10 minutes away).

I caught several bass in there up to 5 pounds, and the lake doesn't seem to receive much pressure. I think in all the times I was out there I might have only seen one or two other bass fishermen. It's a small little pond and doesn't look like much when you first set eyes on it, but the lake and its fish are healthy.

There are a TON of bluegill in the pond, and I guess that's what keeps the bass fed. You can throw a piece of bread in the water and the bluegill come in by the hundreds (literally). 

It's a little bit of a walk to get back to the pond, but not too bad. Go give it a shot next time you get bored.

By the way, I always had the best luck throwing Texas-rigged, green-pumpkin Senkos weightless. Just let it flutter down to the bottom. They'll hit topwaters really good late in the evening, too. I always threw small Pop-Rs at 'em. Caught my biggest fish out of that pond during a heavy rain storm right at dusk on a Pop-R. It was right at 5 pounds.

Re: Lucky Spot - That place is still around? I went out there with my dad several years ago and we absolutely HAULED the catfish. They had to bring us a wheelbarrow because my dad and I literally could not carry the stringer. That was an expensive trip, but we used all the fish for a family reunion fish fry.

Good to see some east side folks on the board. I live in Pearland now, but graduated from Channelview and then lived in the C.E. King area while attending college.


----------



## woods2257

email me at [email protected] and i will set something up with you on a fishing trip


----------



## "Spanish Fly"

Te.jas.on said:


> Herman Brown Park, which was mentioned a while back on this thread, is a pretty cool place to go. I haven't been in probably 4 or 5 years, but I used to go out there pretty much every day before or after work (worked about 10 minutes away).


i have been wanting to try there and have walked back there one day but it is so secluded, i was worried about getting mugged. maybe i should take my dog with me when i decide to go back there


----------



## "Spanish Fly"

woods2257 said:


> email me at [email protected] and i will set something up with you on a fishing trip


nice offer for "billtx". always nice to seen kids involved in fishing


----------



## TylerF

Might be a little late to the game, but there are a few ponds out in Crosby at Murf's Turf Grass Farm. There is a gate there but it's usually not locked.


----------

